
Bitcoin and the dangerous fantasy of ‘apolitical’ money (2013) - simonebrunozzi
https://www.yanisvaroufakis.eu/2013/04/22/bitcoin-and-the-dangerous-fantasy-of-apolitical-money/
======
gersh
He merely makes the point that you need a central bank. You can have a
democratically-controlled crypto-currency central bank. For example,
[http://makerdao.com/](http://makerdao.com/) does that.

------
unixhero
Dangerous says who. Someone representing vested interests?

